# Torsteuerung mit zwei kabellosen Codeeingaben



## JVogt (3 Juni 2019)

Hallo,

möchte gerne an ein vorhandenes System mit 2 Toren eine SPS zur Autorisierung anschließen.
Dabei soll es eine Codeeingabe an jedem Tor geben der individualisierbar ist (Code, Zeit, etc.).
Die Siemens SPS ist noch frei wählbar.

Hat jemand eine Idee oder auch Erfahrung darin, wie ich kabellos einen Code bzw. Zahlenreihe an die SPS übertragen kann?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## johann.briewasser@gmail.c (3 Juni 2019)

Ich würde es mit kabel und digitalen eingängen machen. Vileicht an eine Siemens Logosteuerung und dann die Signale über Lan oder Wlan weiterschicken. Bei einer Logosteuerung hättest du die Relais auch schon drauf um die Tore anzusteuern.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JVogt (3 Juni 2019)

Zunächst Danke für deine Antwort.
Du meinst ich sollte an jedem Tor die Signale der einzelnen Tasten digital mit einer Logo auswerten und dann per WLAN an eine Zentrale Steuerung senden?
Empfinde ich zunächst als ziemlich aufwendig und wie ich die WLAN Übertragung realisieren soll weis ich da auch nicht.


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Juni 2019)

An welche Hardware hast du denn so ungefähr gedacht ...?
Vieles ist ja möglicherweise schon davon abhängig ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## JVogt (3 Juni 2019)

Bis jetzt steht eigentlich nur die bereits vorhanden Torantriebe. Ein Tor wird nur per Knopfdruck geöffnet, das andere per Knopfdruck oder Lichtschranke. 
Ich möchte quasi nur ein Signal auf die jeweiligen Taster geben zum öffnen, da auch Lichtschranken zum sicheren Durchfahren verbaut sind.


----------



## Timbo (29 Juli 2019)

Hallo JVogt,

ich habe es damals bei mir mit einem solchen Modul nachgerüstet.
https://shop.somfy.de/codetaster-verdrahtet.html

Vorteil dieses Gerätes sind die folgenden:
Auswertung ist von dem Zahlenfeld Getrennt. sehr praktischer Schutz gegen Manipulation
Es gibt das Modul auch für 2 getrennte Tore. somit nur ein Tastenfeld für 2 Tore oder Tor und Tür getrennt ansteuerbar.
Leicht zu installieren.
Kostengünstig.

Ich würde dann das Code Feld, Lichtschranke, Taster,.... Parallel an den Eingang vom Tor anschließen.

Oder gibt es einen besonderen Grund warum du das über eine SPS realisieren möchtest?

Gruß Tim


----------

